# Ghostscript and accented characters



## j_szucs (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a freebsd FreeBSD (6.2) server creating pdf files from postscript files uploaded from xp clients. Pdfs are created by ghostscript 8.71:

`gs -dSAFER -q -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=/home/szucs/proba5.pdf -c .setpdfwrite -dEmbedAllFonts=true" -f /home/szucs/proba5.ps`

The problem is: the pdfs look OK on screen, but accented characters "Å‘" and "Å±" cannot be searched or correctly extracted from them in Acroread.

Here are the fonts in a correct pdf created by OpenOffice (on xp):

```
proxymeei1# pdffonts /home/szucs/proba.pdf
name                                 type         emb sub uni object ID
------------------------------------ ------------ --- --- --- ---------
BAAAAA+TimesNewRomanPSMT             TrueType     yes yes yes      9  0
proxymeei1# pdffonts /home/szucs/proba1.pdf
```

and here are the fonts in a pdf made of the same file using ghostscript:

```
proxymeei1# pdffonts /home/szucs/proba5.pdf
name                                 type         emb sub uni object ID
------------------------------------ ------------ --- --- --- ---------
Error: Illegal entry in bfrange block in ToUnicode CMap
Error: Illegal entry in bfrange block in ToUnicode CMap
Times-Roman                          Type 1       no  no  no       8  0
CXOYBI+TimesNewRoman                 TrueType     yes yes yes      9  0
```

Why are there two fonts? Why are characters Å‘ and Å± incorrectly handled? Is there a font missing for ghostscript to do this correctly?


----------

